# My retro`s



## BLU_FZ1 (Oct 2, 2009)

91 Muddy Fox Courier Comp, imported from the UK. Mag 21`s fitted, the rigids to go back on soon









































Merida Albon Tech 500,cost = 1 carton of Corona`s
Aluminium bonded frame, yellow forks front and back, sort of monkey spew yellow with smoke effect main frame. full exage 500 gruppo, araya RM20 rims, All original.









































Malvern Star Vertigo LTD, cost $10.00. I only wanted the V brakes for a Mongoose SS









Kojima Commuter, Rock Shox Indi XC, pics to come after powder coating and assy


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Those bikes fcuking suck.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow Rumphy, what a douche-bag comment. Sorry, I meant douhce- bag comment.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Z-Man said:


> Wow Rumphy, what a douche-bag comment. Sorry, I meant douhce- bag comment.


Maybe. But its accurate.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

...eh, you're right. Can some one post up a cool, as yet unseen 'Ham or something?....


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe thats the problem with this forum; everything worth seeing has already been posted and we're all just bored.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Those bikes fcuking suck.


i thought of posting that... but i felt shy, coy, inhibited.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Maybe thats the problem with this forum; everything worth seeing has already been posted and we're all just bored.


i am not bored. better bored than a muddy fox courier comp.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

colker1 said:


> better bored than a muddy fox courier comp.


so true.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

inhibited is just a couple letters away from inebriated,  sounds like a splendid idea...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

What a hilarious thread.

That MERIDA was clearly painted in that factory in China staffed only by glue-sniffing blind monkeys - really, really vile.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

colker1 said:


> i thought of posting that... but i felt shy, coy, inhibited.


uuuummmm....since when???


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

BLU_FZ1 said:


> 91 Muddy Fox Courier Comp, imported from the UK. Mag 21`s fitted, the rigids to go back on soon


Correction imported from Taiwan.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey, cut the guy some slack. At least the bikes don't have 200GS!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep. Exage. Pure class.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Those bikes fcuking suck.


yes you have a point but come on he took the time to show them to us and that first one aint that bad.

here is some sh!tty bike for you:

1984 mesa runner( ive made improvements since picture)










trek 850



















been posted before but im a showoff of sh!t


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

The kinder, gentler VRC lasted what? six weeks?


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

This forum is a tough crowd. For example, I just picked up a 91 Stumpjumper Comp, but am not posting it because it's not "special" enough for Grumpfy.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

bushpig said:


> Hey, cut the guy some slack. At least the bikes don't have 200GS!


I can honestly say. After the original Deore, then DX and LX, I have no idea nor do I care to learn, the Shimano component pecking order.

T


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*precisely...*



ish said:


> This forum is a tough crowd. For example, I just picked up a 91 Stumpjumper Comp, but am not posting it because it's not "special" enough for Grumpfy.


that may be the BEST reason for posting it


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

mainlyfats said:


> The kinder, gentler VRC lasted what? six weeks?


"fairy tales can come true, they can happen to you......."


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

I vote for increased mudslinging rather than more sh!tbikes. No offense to the OP.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

To BLU_FZ1

I hope you enjoy your bikes. There where a lot of Muddy Foxes around here back then and I always wanted one.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> The kinder, gentler VRC lasted what? six weeks?


the hypocrisy is over.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Bring on the hate!!!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> Bring on the hate!!!


no. bring on sincerity, criticism and a sharp sense of humour.. please.
take away the dumb, hypocritical, condescending, fake, ignorant, moronic attitudes.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

colker1 said:


> no. bring on sincerity, criticism and a sharp sense of humour.. please.
> take away the dumb, hypocritical, condescending, fake, ignorant, moronic attitudes.


Like This?



Rumpfy said:


> Those bikes fcuking suck.


I mean you did say:



colker1 said:


> i thought of posting that........




I'm normally fairly polite about the more prosaic bikes on here, but I made the mistake of thinking this thread was a joke on the part of the OP, he did describe one of his bikes as being "monkey-spew yellow".


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> Like This?
> 
> I mean you did say:
> 
> ...


yeah. like Rumpfy's comment. makes it real. like a Prodigy pop video or any good heavy metal song.
condescending, feel good attitudes? no thanks.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


>


Aluminum sucks. Steal is real.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Aluminum sucks. Steal is real.


you are such a hater. i am shocked.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Why do you insist on tauntng me with the expidition


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, BLU_FZ1, for better or for worse, welcome to VRC.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Never have the two forums been so painfully obviously different.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=75416


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Never have the two forums been so painfully obviously different.
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=75416


don't provoke me.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Never have the two forums been so painfully obviously different.
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=75416


That is hilarious...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The Merida comment had to be sarcastic ::facepalm::


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Those bikes fcuking suck.


And so does your mom.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Dibs on the bullmoose!


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> The Merida comment had to be sarcastic ::facepalm::


No it was not. I really do think it is cool, and would like to know more about it.

Oh, that's right, I have not been granted membership into your mutual admiration society.:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks like Raleigh Technium style Alloy and Steel bonded tubes. The rear triangle looks steel to me.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

shovelon said:


> No it was not. I really do think it is cool, and would like to know more about it.
> 
> Oh, that's right, I have not been granted membership into your mutual admiration society.:madman: :madman: :madman:


Don't feel bad. Even some of us who have been around for a little while don't have a membership. :madmax:


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks BP.

Other than carbon, I have not had bonded frame before. I still think that Merida is cool and would'nt mind making that a project bike. Obviously it has lasted and looks to be well made.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Shayne said:


> Why do you insist on tauntng me with the expidition


needs more rivnuts



no, wait...:madman:


----------



## ededwards (Dec 21, 2007)

colker1 said:


> don't provoke me.


Oh delicious irony.... 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4723&highlight=purplewicked


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*The question is....*



muddybuddy said:


> Don't feel bad. Even some of us who have been around for a little while don't have a membership. :madmax:


do you really WANT a membership?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> do you really WANT a membership?


If you saw what our picture Friday looked like...yes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ededwards said:


> Oh delicious irony....
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4723&highlight=purplewicked


if the moderators here had not asked me,so politely, to avoid thrashing you(sooo easy). aaaah ... the irony.

RB- home of the mudy fox courier comp.

PS: you silenced me there. shame shame shame.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

What's with those Cunningham welds?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

bagpipes said:


> What's with those Cunningham welds?


Like airplane welds. Not pretty.


----------



## ededwards (Dec 21, 2007)

colker1 said:


> the hypocrisy is over.





colker1 said:


> if the moderators here had not asked me,so politely, to avoid thrashing you(sooo easy). aaaah ... the irony.
> 
> RB- home of the mudy fox courier comp.
> 
> PS: you silenced me there. shame shame shame.


Round and round the troll's comments go, where will they stop, nobody knows!

The irony is the trashing of the above two bikes by the owner of that Wicked,


colker1 said:


> no. bring on sincerity, criticism and a sharp sense of humour.. please.
> take away the dumb, hypocritical, condescending, fake, ignorant, moronic attitudes.


 sincerely, that is an uber lame build, is that one of the reasons why you don't have a cute new avatar?


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I have come to the conclusion that grumpy sarcasm comes with old age so its got to be expected on this forum.Life makes you that way,more so as you get older.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> If you saw what our picture Friday looked like...yes.


I doubt that...


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Never have the two forums been so painfully obviously different.
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=75416





> Just a quick commendation to the RB members who didn't go out of their way to slam this poster's bikes like the members of another unnamed forum recently did.


HAHAHAHA This thread made me laugh.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ededwards said:


> Round and round the troll's comments go, where will they stop, nobody knows!
> 
> The irony is the trashing of the above two bikes by the owner of that Wicked, sincerely, that is an uber lame build, is that one of the reasons why you don't have a cute new avatar?


that's typical of your uninformed taste pal. LOL!!! , the muddy fox courier comp, pride and glory of RB... next to a fat chance wicked.
i don't build my bikes to impress those hairdresser meetings on the internet where colour coordinated "bits" define the quality of a ride. 
i saw pics of your "gnarly"trails... bwahahahahahah!!! no wonder those sissy bikes.
cute new avatar? pffffftttt.... those are mountains. for mountain biking. not mud puddle riding. do you have a muddy puddle fox courier comp?


----------



## ededwards (Dec 21, 2007)

colker1 said:


> that's typical of your uninformed taste pal. LOL!!! , the muddy fox courier comp, pride and glory of RB... next to a fat chance wicked.
> i don't build my bikes to impress those hairdresser meetings on the internet where colour coordinated "bits" define the quality of a ride.
> i saw pics of your "gnarly"trails... bwahahahahahah!!! no wonder those sissy bikes.
> cute new avatar? pffffftttt.... those are mountains. for mountain biking. not mud puddle riding. do you have a muddy puddle fox courier comp?


Well done, loving your work as always and I aspire to a bike like the one pictured. One day, one day....

Incidentally I'm unsure about my gnarly trails you refer to as I'm usually too busy sitting at a keyboard and when I do ride it's only smooth fireroad as I don't want to get my bike dirty or bruise my balls.

Speaking of gnarly, you clearly are a dude who is sick to the power of rad. I'm most impressed that you find time to ride though as you seem to spend most of your time spitting bile - doesn't it make the keyboard sticky and hard to use?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

dedwards: if you want to fight with Colker, why not unban in. It doesn't make sense to me to bring your beef over here.


----------



## ededwards (Dec 21, 2007)

No beef from me but turning the cheek on the Retrobike bashing becomes bending over with your trousers round your ankles at some point and enough is enough.

Oh, and had nothing to do with the ban.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ededwards said:


> Well done, loving your work as always and I aspire to a bike like the one pictured. One day, one day....
> 
> Incidentally I'm unsure about my gnarly trails you refer to as I'm usually too busy sitting at a keyboard and when I do ride it's only smooth fireroad as I don't want to get my bike dirty or bruise my balls.
> 
> Speaking of gnarly, you clearly are a dude who is sick to the power of rad. I'm most impressed that you find time to ride though as you seem to spend most of your time spitting bile - doesn't it make the keyboard sticky and hard to use?


 that build.. i was still experimenting w/parts. even then it's a better build than RB's all show no go old farts mobile. 
that wicked has vicious cycles fork, an xt drivetrain, hugi hubs, suntour brakes, zooka stem... it's just not colour coordinated english hairdresser style.

here is a newer but not definitive pic.

tsk tsk tsk... anyone is ballsy compared to you pal. no need to be rad. 
i find it funny that you kept my posts there despite me asking you to take them out. 
next you bring it here. tsk tsk tsk...

muddy puddle indeed.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ededwards said:


> No beef from me but turning the cheek on the Retrobike bashing becomes bending over with your trousers round your ankles at some point and enough is enough.
> 
> Oh, and had nothing to do with the ban.


you started this here. you ned to learn how to behave yourself.
Rumpfy made the comment. not me. you want to pick a fight w/me? i would love it... but it really goes against THIS forum's moderator wish.
so you act badly and ball less twice: you ban me there and come pick a fight here, knowing it's verbotten, knowing my hands are tied. way to go RB!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*some advice from someone who's been there..*



colker1 said:


> you started this here. you ned to learn how to behave yourself.
> Rumpfy made the comment. not me. you want to pick a fight w/me? i would love it... but it really goes against THIS forum's moderator wish.
> so you act badly and ball less twice: you ban me there and come pick a fight here, knowing it's verbotten, knowing my hands are tied. way to go RB!


colker....just leave it alone, ignore it, be the bigger person. Move on....


----------



## doctor-bond (Sep 8, 2008)

I know this is meant to be a sh#t bike thread, but colker1 - don't listen to ededwards: there are lots of us that love your work. da’HOOV is an experienced mod and you should listen to his wisdom.

FWIW, I think your Fat is really nice, and anyway, if you think it's right for your conditions, who cares what it looks like?! You definitely shouldn't feel bad, as it is a whole heap prettier than those aluminum ones with the globby welds and rubbish graphics.

PS although you're looking for a seat post in silver - (how tricky it is to get those finishing touches right!) - I know someone who has one in orange that could set off your build a treat. I say orange, but it's more of a burnt tangerine/Sunset Fade. Come to think of it, you could easily get it recolored purple or maybe Midnight Storm which might be better for your latest plans. Let me know.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

doctor-bond said:


> . da'HOOV is an experienced mod and you should listen to his wisdom.


Whoa...I'm not a Mod anymore and I was never experienced. .although in the short time I was ... it was quite an experience..

but thanx for the kind words.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

doctor-bond said:


> I know this is meant to be a sh#t bike thread, but colker1 - don't listen to ededwards: there are lots of us that love your work. da'HOOV is an experienced mod and you should listen to his wisdom.
> 
> FWIW, I think your Fat is really nice, and anyway, if you think it's right for your conditions, who cares what it looks like?! You definitely shouldn't feel bad, as it is a whole heap prettier than those aluminum ones with the globby welds and rubbish graphics.
> 
> PS although you're looking for a seat post in silver - (how tricky it is to get those finishing touches right!) - I know someone who has one in orange that could set off your build a treat. I say orange, but it's more of a burnt tangerine/Sunset Fade. Come to think of it, you could easily get it recolored purple or maybe Midnight Storm which might be better for your latest plans. Let me know.


TROLLTASTIC!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

doctor-bond said:


> I know this is meant to be a sh#t bike thread, but colker1 - don't listen to ededwards: there are lots of us that love your work. da'HOOV is an experienced mod and you should listen to his wisdom.
> 
> FWIW, I think your Fat is really nice, and anyway, if you think it's right for your conditions, who cares what it looks like?! You definitely shouldn't feel bad, as it is a whole heap prettier than those aluminum ones with the globby welds and rubbish graphics.
> 
> PS although you're looking for a seat post in silver - (how tricky it is to get those finishing touches right!) - I know someone who has one in orange that could set off your build a treat. I say orange, but it's more of a burnt tangerine/Sunset Fade. Come to think of it, you could easily get it recolored purple or maybe Midnight Storm which might be better for your latest plans. Let me know.


TROLLTASTIC!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sho220 said:


> I doubt that...


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ededwards said:


> No beef from me but turning the cheek on the Retrobike bashing becomes bending over with your trousers round your ankles at some point and enough is enough.


I find it amusing that the same thread on RBUK was dead until I linked it here in this thread.

And I didn't say anything bad about RBUK...I just said that the differences were obvious. Don't read into things.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

da'HOOV said:


> do you really WANT a membership?


If it were offered I would likely not turn it down.:ihih:


----------



## ededwards (Dec 21, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I find it amusing that the same thread on RBUK was dead until I linked it here in this thread.
> 
> And I didn't say anything bad about RBUK...I just said that the differences were obvious. Don't read into things.


Sorry, what's RBUK?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ededwards said:


> Sorry, what's RBUK?


Really?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

and you guy's call me a pot stirrer? There musta been a sale on spoons


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I find it amusing that the same thread on RBUK was dead until I linked it here in this thread.
> 
> And I didn't say anything bad about RBUK...I just said that the differences were obvious. Don't read into things.


Ya lost me there. You don't state the differences, yet I can't guess what they are? The difference is that I chose to respond in a friendlier atmosphere.

Quite frankly your demeanor puts me off. I would never have guessed that you were the originator of this forum.


----------



## ededwards (Dec 21, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I find it amusing that the same thread on RBUK was dead until I linked it here in this thread.
> 
> And I didn't say anything bad about RBUK...I just said that the differences were obvious. Don't read into things.


Ok Hannibal, I'll play 



Rumpfy said:


> Never have the two forums been so painfully obviously different.
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=75416


To imply that the above quote does not suggest Retrobike in a pejorative light is pretty disingenuous, in reality it is the work of a skilled pot stirrer (da HOOV has called it after the event and your little meat puppet has already done a great job - surely you should take him on board now as it's getting almost poignant, I'll certainly vouch for him fighting the good fight).

This isn't, or shouldn't be, yet another VRC v Retrobike (no UK  ) discussion but you guys insist in dragging it back that way. Yes, I bite. But getting slagged off for responding?That's way lame.


----------



## ededwards (Dec 21, 2007)

colker1 said:


> you started this here. you ned to learn how to behave yourself.
> Rumpfy made the comment. not me. you want to pick a fight w/me? i would love it... but it really goes against THIS forum's moderator wish.
> so you act badly and ball less twice: you ban me there and come pick a fight here, knowing it's verbotten, knowing my hands are tied. way to go RB!


You're right, you're right.

You are a Brazilian god bestriding the vintage MTB world like a bronzed colossus. Get in touch whenever you are in London, will sort out a ride befitting your status.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

ededwards said:


> Ok Hannibal, I'll play
> To imply that the above quote does not suggest Retrobike in a pejorative light is pretty disingenuous, in reality it is the work of a skilled pot stirrer (da HOOV has called it after the event and your little meat puppet has already done a great job - surely you should take him on board now as it's getting almost poignant, I'll certainly vouch for him fighting the good fight). .


I hope you're not implying that I am a "little meat puppet"  pleeaase! clarify what you said.


----------



## singletracktourist (Jul 27, 2005)

I like Colker's bike. Pure function and it gets ridden. Trying to find the ideal ride with different forks, offsets, bars, stems, etc. I have no idea how he rides, but the signs would say he's a rider concerned about the ride and performance rather than being cutesy.


----------



## ededwards (Dec 21, 2007)

da'HOOV said:


> I hope you're not implying that I am a "little meat puppet"  pleeaase! clarify what you said.


Nope, you\re not the meat puppet


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

where do bad folks go when they die?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ededwards said:


> Ok Hannibal, I'll play
> 
> To imply that the above quote does not suggest Retrobike in a pejorative light is pretty disingenuous, in reality it is the work of a skilled pot stirrer (da HOOV has called it after the event and your little meat puppet has already done a great job - surely you should take him on board now as it's getting almost poignant, I'll certainly vouch for him fighting the good fight).
> 
> This isn't, or shouldn't be, yet another VRC v Retrobike (no UK  ) discussion but you guys insist in dragging it back that way. Yes, I bite. But getting slagged off for responding?That's way lame.


it seems you are the only one picking a RB x mtbr fight.. why would we want to do that? we 0wn you.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> I hope you're not implying that I am a "little meat puppet"  pleeaase! clarify what you said.


he was talking about me. i am Rumpfy's meat puppet.LOL!!!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ededwards said:


> You're right, you're right.
> 
> You are a Brazilian god bestriding the vintage MTB world like a bronzed colossus. Get in touch whenever you are in London, will sort out a ride befitting your status.


how would i get in touch? i am banned from your website.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

shovelon said:


> Ya lost me there. You don't state the differences, yet I can't guess what they are? The difference is that I chose to respond in a friendlier atmosphere.
> 
> Quite frankly your demeanor puts me off. I would never have guessed that you were the originator of this forum.


we are baaaaaad.


----------



## ededwards (Dec 21, 2007)

colker1 said:


> he was talking about me. i am Rumpfy's meat puppet.LOL!!!


Flavio, it's not all about you!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ededwards said:


> Flavio, it's not all about you!


it's about you, i know. grab the spot light, it's yours...


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: 

:band:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I come home from a weekend to find the kids have had a party, trashed the house, and did a nice lawn job on the way out.

Good on ya'll...

WTF?:madman:


----------



## singletracktourist (Jul 27, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> and did a nice lawn job on the way out.


LOL. That brings back some memories.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> where do bad folks go when they die?


They don't go to heaven where the angels fly.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

..... score!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shovelon said:


> Quite frankly your demeanor puts me off.


Awwww. *sniff*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> I hope you're not implying that I am a "little meat puppet"  pleeaase! clarify what you said.


You're my beeotch.  

Just kiddin' buddy!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> he was talking about me. i am Rumpfy's meat puppet.LOL!!!


You're definitely my beeotch. I'm not kidding.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*yeah...*



Rumpfy said:


> You're my beeotch.
> 
> Just kiddin' buddy!


I knew you were kiddin' 'cause you're the only beeotch here.......buddy?


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night.


They're bikes...I don't lose sleep over the thought of not seeing pictures of someone elses bike...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I got up this morning feeling less than great after a brutal 50km race yesterday that consisted mostly of me cramping or falling off my bike into piles of rocks. Reading the latest posts in this thread cheered me no-end!

Sorry for my part in the house trashing MCS, but in my defence; " I never, and I repeat never, ever pissed in your steam iron".


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

*Nearly 100 posts on 3 bikes...........*

that supposedly no one cares about. Gee, no wonder this forum has become a punchline.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Amazing this hasn't been locked.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You know...the original poster said it best over on Retrobike.

_"Oh well, they have a right to an opinion. No offence taken.Posting a picture of anything opens yourself up to critics.

as Ned Kelly stated before his hanging " Such is life""_

Everyone got so worked up because of my opinion. He took it in stride.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You know...the original poster said it best over on Retrobike.
> 
> _"Oh well, they have a right to an opinion. No offence taken.Posting a picture of anything opens yourself up to critics.
> 
> ...


you suck!:thumbsup:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You know...the original poster said it best over on Retrobike.
> 
> _"Oh well, they have a right to an opinion. No offence taken.Posting a picture of anything opens yourself up to critics.
> 
> ...


I think folks took offense to the overt aggressiveness of the phraseology used. At least that's my take on it.

But correct, the OP took it with class, and kudos to him for it. That said, it is just an opinion, no more. The rest of the clan seemed to be trying to defend the OP's dignity (though it seems he didn't need it), so I give 'em credit for that too.

That said, the lawns been repaired, now lets get back to bikes that DON'T effing suck, shall we.

Thanks all.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

sho220 said:


> They're bikes...I don't lose sleep over the thought of not seeing pictures of someone elses bike...


Who said anything about bikes, it's the pics of Rumpfy we await each week.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

WTB-rider said:


> Who said anything about bikes, it's the pics of Rumpfy we await each week.


I still say thats him in the new Visa commercial...cruising on his roadbike with his posse, singin "super freak"


----------

